# Old Rod and Gun Club out side Fairborn OHio



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been interested in this club becuase it has what appears to be a real nice fishing pond. I hear its deep with a lot of big fish. Has anyone out there ever been a member and if so what did you think.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Never a mbr, have fished there alot in the past. They stock(ed) trout there and always seemed good for cats. There's a small firing range behind the pond. Last I heard it was a 2 year waiting list. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

is this the one that is on Osborn Road close to the river and Martin Marietta Aggregate Plant?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah thats the one


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thats a small club, there is a club that has rights to fish the lakes that Martin Marietta Aggregates has dredged, and everytime i was out doing volumetric surveys for MM Agg there was always someone out there fishing and catching something. Not sure about that club, how much it costs etc... 

i belong to Greene County Fish & Game and it has a 15 acre lake and a 1.5 acre pond camp ground archery trap shoot target ranges etc... i wonder how many members it has being its such a small club.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bassattacker said:


> there is a club that has rights to fish the lakes that Martin Marietta Aggregates has dredged, and everytime i was out doing volumetric surveys for MM Agg there was always someone out there fishing and catching something. Not sure about that club, how much it costs etc...


That my friend would be Lyre Lake. I have fished it before and can fish it if my cousin takes me. (works for MM). You might as well forget about trying to get into that place. My cousin was telling me that there is a big stink going on between MM and the club, something about how long the original lease agreement was and the fact that MM wants to dreg close to the club. I will tell you, that place is a Bass Lovers Dream. :B You'll also notice that the state record Pike came from there if you check the records.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

record pike wouldnt suprise me, some of the shadows ive seen walking that lake were huge monsters, if i remember right i think they dredged 50-65 foot , i could only imagine the catfish that are in there. ill have to see what i can find out about the lease thing and the mining cause i havnt done any volumetric surveys out there this year, but if i remember right i dont think MM Agg has the land to the west to mine towards the club, we did the work for them on across osborn road (river side) and the well field surveys.

yeah the times i was out there and people were fishing i seen some nice bass caught and somme killer crappie.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats not Lyres lake. If you get on Rt 4 over by Rainbow lakes and go north, turn right at the next get off. You go down some little road and Lyres lake is on the right. They have a sign right in front of it. If you go down by the rod and gun club and wade down stream there is a bridge that the cement co made that takes you right to the lake.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm...s-search-gm&utm_medium=ysm&utm_term=Road+Maps


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

well that didnt work as expected, nayone know how to post the googlemap thing correctly????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC, Your right. My appoligizes. I thought he was talking about the area by the trailer ct What's that road caled, Lower Valley Pike, or something like that. , which is Lyre Lake. Sorry guys.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Click on the aerial photo to enlarge it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I clicked on it to enlarge it. I noticed a pic of a Tokareov 7.62x25 above it, is that yours? if so those grips are pretty sharp


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nope thats not mine, 

that photo is of the MM Agg properties, the club TomC is talking about is on the se quadrant of the aerial right next to osborn road, the club that has the rights to fish MM Agg lands is west of the plant area its the E shaped lake and since this photo they have taken out the causeways (around the plant area or operations area)so the lake has openings to the other surrounding lakes.


----------

